# Barrel Springs, 9.5 footer, am I going to die??



## jeremyT (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, woah. This site is awesome first off, hopefully it gets more awesome and people who have the know-how can point me in the right direction. 

My roommate and I have a 9.5 foot Tributary, we mostly surf and do smaller stuff like the Taylor, but we've also done Arkansas- #'s and Browns, as well as Lake fork on the Gunni. We've got some ambitions this summer though and were looking at Barrel Springs. Looks pretty rip roaring. Looks pretty fun. Looks like it might destroy a boat as small as ours. I have an itch to do it anyway, but thought I'd ask the knowledgable and sensible people of mountain buzz. 

What do you think, Should we try it? do we have a popsicle's chance in hell in making it?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes do it.

Take swim lessons. Wear class V swim vest. Film it. Get health insurance and life insurance if needed. Make sure to do it around the end of May. And make sure to put-in right at the base of the dam.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

It's doable but not smart with your experience level. Lots of other whitewater to get after first.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Looks like it was in today for a boat that size. Can't confirm the level, but was running low and bony around 300 to 500 cfs from what I could tell from the Hwy. Thought me and my usual R2 partner might want to try out his 9.5 trib in there. Any bigger and I'm out and any lower and its way to rocky.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds great but what spreadsheet program will you guys use to figure out what you will eat for the day?


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

As much as I hate to sound like the sensible person here... you can carry down about 1/4 mile from the parking area, portage over the rail, over the rocks, and put in just at the end of Upper Death; thereby avoiding death. I rand that section a bunch in a kayak at like 800 - 1000 and thought it was really good to go. If you're on your skills, that little raft should be a great time!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Wait till June - a little more water will open up the lines. You got it.

http://vimeo.com/5252618


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Deja Vu.. Someone asks this every year It looks amazing because you can see it from the road and it looks fairly short but I would recommend doing some class IV before you jump into V.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you know what you're truly capable of, I bet going and looking at it for a long, long time will be a great way to get warmed up to run Shoshone.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

April Fools Day? , but then there are always fools 24/7/365.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, it is runnable in your raft, but with the resume of rivers you listed I would suggest getting more experience first.

Go run the numbers at high water, get some mid to high water runs through the royal gorge. Go hit cross mtn at low to mid flows.

It is an easy carry around upper death and if anything else looks to crazy the bike path is a great portage trail.


----------

